# Trivia 4/17



## luckytrim (Apr 17, 2019)

trivia 4/17
DID YOU KNOW...
Only 92 of the 118 elements in the Periodic table are  naturally occurring.


1. Which of the Following is an Arachnid ?
  a. - Flea
  b. - Tick
  c. - Bedbug
  d. - Kissing Bug
2. "Helter Skelter" ;
What were the first names of the LaBiancas?
3. About how far away is the Moon?
(In Miles)
4. Name That Play !
'For in that sleep of death what dreams may come once we have  shuffled off 
this mortal coil'...
5. Name That flick !!
A 1954 crime drama that dealt with corruption in the  longshoremen's union...
6. What was the name of the seller of purple cloth that Paul  and Silas 
taught ?
7. Name the two female Astronauts who died in the Challenger  disaster ...
(Surnames will suffice for credit...)
8. What does the Spanish word, 'Ultimo', translate to in  English /
  a. - Best
  b. - Highest
  c. - First
  d. - Last

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Coca-Cola is an effective spermicide.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Leno and Rosemary
3. 238.000 miles
4. Hamlet
5. 'On the Waterfront'
6. Lydia
7. Christa McAuliffe and Judith Resnik
8. - d

TRUTH !!
Studies have proven that Coca-Cola, especially Diet Coke, is  an effective
spermicide. However, neither is recommended as a form of birth  control


----------

